# aMSN 0.95 en version finale



## chroukin (8 Décembre 2005)

Enfin  ! Je l'attendais depuis longtemps cette version, car en résumé voici ce qu'elle apporte :

meilleure stabilité
augmentation de la vitesse
moins d'utilisation processeur (ce qui était de l'ordre de 60 % environ sur la beta)
moins de bugs
Je l'ai testé avec webcam en vidéoconférence c'est mieux qu'avant, plus fluide.

Mes emoticones apparaissent toutes maintenant, ce qui n'était pas le cas avec tous mes contacts dans la beta. L'apparence a été un peu revue et ça paraît plus "pro" maintenant, plus lissé et mieux agencé. On peut désormais envoyer des Wizz aussi, sans limitation d'ailleurs 

Points encore sombres : 
la fenêtre des préférences apparaît encore en bas de l'écran, et est donc coupée par le bord de l'écran ce qui oblige un déplacement à chaque fois
on ne peut toujours pas faire passer la liste de contacts en arrière plan si on clique sur la croix rouge, ça demande toujours à fermer
quelques lenteurs dans les options
si on envoie un flux vidéo et qu'on en reçoit un, le processeur en prend un grand coup (je suis passé à 70%)
Au final, une version qui apporte de nombreux avantages comparé à la beta, bonne avancée 



Ca se passe ici : http://www.amsn.xcoded.com/


----------



## kertruc (8 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un pb avec ma WebCam...
Je suis derrière un routeur (NeufBox), j'ai bien ouvert les ports comme indiqué :

Start: 6890 
End: 6900 
Protocol: Both(TCP & UDP) 

Mais j'ai toujours le message me disant que je suis derrière un routeur...

J'ai ouvert les ports dans la neuf Box, mais dans la FAQ de aMsn, ils disent d'utiliser le "port forwarding". C'est bien la même chose ?

Et si c'est pas la même chose, quelqu'un sait comment faire du "port forwarding" avec une neufBox en mode routeur ?

Sinon, ça a l'ai pas mal du tout ce truc... moins lourd que Mercury (mais qui lui a le mérite de marcher chez moi...)


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Décembre 2005)

Comment tu fais pour envoyer des wizzz????


----------



## chroukin (9 Décembre 2005)

Tu as un bouton avec la même icône que sur MSN Windows : un smiley avec une bouche en S et les yeux dans tous les sens.


----------



## johnamix (10 Décembre 2005)

Personnellement je trouve cette application superbe niveau fonctionnalité mais vraiment nulle question vitesse!
C'est la raison pour laquelle je reste sur adium!
@+


----------



## r e m y (10 Décembre 2005)

par contre il n'y a pas de son en visioconf...; dommage

quant aux wizz, je ne sais pas si les windowsiens les reçoivent bien, mais mon autre Mac connecté aussi avec aMSN 0.95 ne réagit pas quand je lui en envoie un....


----------



## chroukin (10 Décembre 2005)

Le wizz avec aMSN fait juste un son pour ceux qui utilisent aMSN. Pour les utilisateurs Windows, leur fenêtre tremble bel et bien et le fait qu'on puisse le faire à l'infini peut en rendre certains fous :rateau: mais molo là desus car tes contacts vont s'amenuiser si tu en abuses


----------



## houlala63 (10 Décembre 2005)

amsn fonctionnait chez moi,
Ce week end je suis chez mes parents 
et je ne peus plus lancer aMSN,il plante systématiquement au lancement,que faire ?


----------



## [cedric_2b] (10 Décembre 2005)

Es que aMSN reconnait l'isight intégré de l'iMac ?(car moi ça veut pas ). et je vois pas de fenetre pour la video (pour parametrer) dans les preference est-ce normal ? 
Sinon je reçois la video d'amis sur pc. donc manque plus que quelque detail + le sons et c'est merveilleux !!


----------



## chroukin (11 Décembre 2005)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> amsn fonctionnait chez moi,
> Ce week end je suis chez mes parents
> et je ne peus plus lancer aMSN,il plante systématiquement au lancement,que faire ?



A tout hasard... une réparation des autorisations 

Je ne peux pas garantir le résultat bien entendu. Qu'est ce que tu entends par plantage ? Tu peux décrire ?

@+


----------



## chroukin (11 Décembre 2005)

[cedric_2b] a dit:
			
		

> Es que aMSN reconnait l'isight intégré de l'iMac ?(car moi ça veut pas ). et je vois pas de fenetre pour la video (pour parametrer) dans les preference est-ce normal ?
> Sinon je reçois la video d'amis sur pc. donc manque plus que quelque detail + le sons et c'est merveilleux !!



Je n'ai pas l'iSight mais une logitech en USB alors je ne sais pas. Sinon tu peux paramétrer la vidéo une fois que ta vidéoconférence est lancée. L'image apparaît alors dans une nouvelle fenêtre et tu as quelques options


----------



## [cedric_2b] (11 Décembre 2005)

ça y'est j'ai trouver comment la parametré (Hier soir, mes yeux n'etait pas en face des trous), elle est aussi reconnu, mais j'ai le même souci que "kertruc" : Vous etes derrière un pare-feu ou un routeur. Meme en ouvrant les ports 6890 à 6900. il ne veut rien savoir  

   Le dieu de la videoconferance en aurait-il contre moi ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

la fenetre webcam ne peut toujours pas s'agrandir ...? ce serait bien ...


----------



## kertruc (12 Décembre 2005)

[cedric_2b] a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est j'ai trouver comment la parametré (Hier soir, mes yeux n'etait pas en face des trous), elle est aussi reconnu, mais j'ai le même souci que "kertruc" : Vous etes derrière un pare-feu ou un routeur. Meme en ouvrant les ports 6890 à 6900. il ne veut rien savoir
> 
> Le dieu de la videoconferance en aurait-il contre moi ?



Je cherche encore une solution...


----------



## kertruc (15 Décembre 2005)

Je remonte le sujet pour le cas où quelqu'un aurait une solution...


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (18 Décembre 2005)

Ben moi, j'ai tout ouvert..... les fenêtres, les portes, et les porcs euh..... les ports  

ben, il dit que suit "toujours sur derrière un pare-feu...etc...."

Alors je ne sais pas si c'est une histoire de ports ouverts ou pas?  

J'ai essayé  : (moi sur mac)

- Amsn, 
- Yahoo,
- Adium,
- Ichat,
- Ineen,
- Mercury,
Rien ne fonctionne ........ 

Alors là, je me demande est-ce que je n'ai pas une saloperie qui m'empèche de faire de la vidéoconf.

Quelqu'un de gentil pour faire un test en vidéoconf sur Ichat?


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

Bon ça n'a aucun rapport avec la viso conférence, c'est juste que je ne pense pas que ma question mérite l'ouverture d'un fil.

Donc voilà, j'ai remarqué que quand *amsn 0.95* est ouvert sur mon système 10.4.3, lorsque je veux faire disparaître toutes les fenêtres de mon bureau en utilisant exposé...il s'avère qu'au bout de 1 seconde les fenêtres réapparaissent  sans mon autorisation. C'est très gênant 
Avez-vous le même problème ?


----------



## chroukin (21 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça n'a aucun rapport avec la viso conférence, c'est juste que je ne pense pas que ma question mérite l'ouverture d'un fil.
> 
> Donc voilà, j'ai remarqué que quand *amsn 0.95* est ouvert sur mon système 10.4.3, lorsque je veux faire disparaître toutes les fenêtres de mon bureau en utilisant exposé...il s'avère qu'au bout de 1 seconde les fenêtres réapparaissent  sans mon autorisation. C'est très gênant
> Avez-vous le même problème ?


Non, pas du tout, ça te le fait à chaque fois ?


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas du tout, ça te le fait à chaque fois ?


Chaque fois, et pas d'exception


----------



## chroukin (21 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Chaque fois, et pas d'exception




Essaie de réparer les autorisations, sinon de réinstaller aMSN (en veillant bien à supprimer TOUT ce qui a rapport à aMSN donc Library>Applications support>aMSN).


----------



## polosven (22 Décembre 2005)

bonjour à tous
j'ai installé amsn 0.95
et lors des transferts de fichiers (qui marchent enfin, d'ailleurs  ), la fenêtre de discussion n'affiche plsu mes messages!!!  
je veux dire par là que mes messages de sont plus écrits dans la fenêtre, alors que mes contacts les voient!!!
et je comprends pas bien :mouais: 

ça marche bien chez vous?


merci de vos réponses à l'avance


----------



## gratteur-fou (22 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de réparer les autorisations, sinon de réinstaller aMSN (en veillant bien à supprimer TOUT ce qui a rapport à aMSN donc Library>Applications support>aMSN).


C'est bon j'ai fait tout ce que tu m'as dit, le problème est résolu maintenant 
Merci.


----------



## chroukin (22 Décembre 2005)

polosven a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous
> j'ai installé amsn 0.95
> et lors des transferts de fichiers (qui marchent enfin, d'ailleurs  ), la fenêtre de discussion n'affiche plsu mes messages!!!
> je veux dire par là que mes messages de sont plus écrits dans la fenêtre, alors que mes contacts les voient!!!
> ...


 
Même réponse que pour gratteur-fou, sait-on jamais


----------



## polosven (23 Décembre 2005)

en fait, c'est juste que ça fait un peu ralentir le flux de la discussion, ça fait pareil avec la webcam!!!

par contre, j'ai une autre question:
comment activer le plugin "Music"???
je l'ai configuré, activé, les options apparaissent avec le clic droit, mais il m'écrit que je n'écoute pas de musique, ce qui est faux, je le sais, quand meme 
quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## chroukin (23 Décembre 2005)

polosven a dit:
			
		

> en fait, c'est juste que ça fait un peu ralentir le flux de la discussion, ça fait pareil avec la webcam!!!
> 
> par contre, j'ai une autre question:
> comment activer le plugin "Music"???
> ...




Oui je sais moi aussi ça me le faisait avec la Beta mais je l'avait arrêté depuis. Le mieux que j'aie trouvé à faire étant d'aller dans le menu des plug-ins, d'arrêter Music et de le relancer. Et là ça fonctionnait


----------



## polosven (23 Décembre 2005)

de relancer amsn après avoir sorti music???


----------



## chroukin (23 Décembre 2005)

Non, d'arrêter le plug in et de relancer le plug in 

En revanche tu dois avoir la musique qui tourne hein


----------



## polosven (23 Décembre 2005)

vivi, ça tourne, j'ai relancé le plugin, j'ai relancé amsn aussi et ça marche toujours pas...
bof, ça finira par venir


----------



## chroukin (23 Décembre 2005)

Ouais désolé je vois pas. aMSN est très bien mais mérite à être amélioré. Perso, le plus important qui manquait par rapport à la version PC était la vidéo (le son y'a skype pour ça car ça a toujours été nul sur MSN même en haut débit) et les smileys perosnnalisés (sisi j'aime beaucoup  )


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2005)

polosven a dit:
			
		

> en fait, c'est juste que ça fait un peu ralentir le flux de la discussion, ça fait pareil avec la webcam!!!
> 
> par contre, j'ai une autre question:
> comment activer le plugin "Music"???
> ...


 
tu écoutes quoi comme style?

Peut-être que l'auteur du plugin considère que ce que tu écoutes n'est PAS de la musique!:rateau:


----------



## polosven (27 Décembre 2005)

non, finalement ça remarche: quand j'ai relancé amsn un peu plus tard, ça me proposait une mise à jour, et maintenant ça marche sans problême!!!

et c'est pas gentil les commentaires sur la musique que j'écoute


----------



## houlala63 (27 Décembre 2005)

aMSN ne fonctionne plus du tout chez moi,il plante systématiquement au lancement
Voila ce que j'ai déja essayé
-La réparation des autorisations a été éffectué. ->Pas de changement
-J'ai éffacé le fichier .plist associé a l'appli. ->Pas de changement
-J'ai effacé le dossier aMSN dans Library/Application Support/ et réinstall -> Pas de changements


----------



## oxide30 (29 Décembre 2005)

j'ai pas le petit bonhomme pour faire des wizzz,ya moyen de l'activer?


----------



## chroukin (29 Décembre 2005)

oxide30 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas le petit bonhomme pour faire des wizzz,ya moyen de l'activer?



Tu es sûr(e) d''avoir la bonne version ? sinon il y est, à droite à côté de l'icône de webcam


----------



## gratteur-fou (30 Décembre 2005)

oxide30 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas le petit bonhomme pour faire des wizzz,ya moyen de l'activer?


Salut !
Essayes de voir dans les plug in, puis Nudge. Tu dois activer l'option nudge (wizzz), et cliques sur configurer pour voir si tout est bien coché 
voilà a +


----------



## Apca (30 Décembre 2005)

Les wizzz ce sont les clin d'oeil ?  

Car j'ai jamais réussir à les lires...


----------



## gratteur-fou (30 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Les wizzz ce sont les clein d'oeil ?
> 
> Car j'ai jamais réussir à les lires...


Les wizzz ne correspondent pas aux clins d'oeil, c'est en réalité un option qui permet de faire bouger la fenêtre de ton interlocuteur.
Par contre je ne pense pas que tu puisses lire les clins d'oeil avec amsn, je pense plutôt à Mercury.
De plus, lorsque l'on t'envoie un clin d'oeil sur Mercury, tu dois le lire avec safari 

Voilà a+


----------



## Apca (31 Décembre 2005)

Ahh oui, exact. Je m'en rappel maintenant des Wizzz  

Merci


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

En plus les wizz c'est illimité avec aMSN


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Par contre pour la web cam ça marche que dans un seul sens mes interlocuteur ne me voient pas je ne peux pas la mettre


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour la web cam ça marche que dans un seul sens mes interlocuteur ne me voient pas je ne peux pas la mettre


Vérifie ton pare-feu


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

justement je l'ai desactivé et ça ne marche pas


----------



## waterman (31 Décembre 2005)

bonjour à tous
Voila la webcam marche chez tout mes amis sauf une je suis obliger d utiliser mercury


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Sinon il faut aussi vérifier dans les préférences vidéos du logiciel aMSN pour savoir si l'envoi de ta webcam est possible.


----------



## Apca (31 Décembre 2005)

Tiens au faite, petite question : 

Quands je vais voir dans les preferences de la webcam, je sélectionne donc mon Isight puis ensuite, dans l'onglet "Compression" ? Quel est le meilleur ? Je suppose que c'est le H.264 ? :mouais:


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au faite, petite question :
> 
> Quands je vais voir dans les preferences de la webcam, je sélectionne donc mon Isight puis ensuite, dans l'onglet "Compression" ? Quel est le meilleur ? Je suppose que c'est le H.264 ? :mouais:


 
Là je n'ai pas mon Mac sous les yeux (SAV) mais il me semble que tu as une option pour choisir un format compressé et optimisé exprès pour le web. De toute manière il faut privilégier la fluidité, donc une compression plus importante.


----------



## Apca (31 Décembre 2005)

Ah oui c'est juste....

Plus je compresse, plus mon interlocuteur aura d'image par seconde... ?

Et inverssement alors . . .  

C'est exact. J'y avais pas pensé.


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est juste....
> 
> Plus je compresse, plus mon interlocuteur aura d'image par seconde... ?
> 
> ...


 
Je pense (et c'est rare ) qu'en effet, plus la compression est importante, et plus la taille des données à envoyer est petite, donc que la fluidité sera meilleure.


----------



## goupilleres (1 Janvier 2006)

La question est peut être idiote mais est ce que amsn est compatible avec msn pour la visioconf avec des pc


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2006)

oui  MDR


----------



## chroukin (1 Janvier 2006)

goupilleres a dit:
			
		

> La question est peut être idiote mais est ce que amsn est compatible avec msn pour la visioconf avec des pc


 
Oui, c'est justement tout l'intérêt de ce logiciel , il remplace MSN Mac car celui-ci dispose de trop peu de fonctionnalités par rapport à son homologue PC.


----------



## darkniko (2 Janvier 2006)

bonjour, quand j'ouvre aMSN j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre pour mettre à jour des plugins, on me dit de chocher la case de ceux que je veux installer et c'est tout je ne peux rien faire d'autre, il n'y à aucun bouton pour valider. Est ce que quelqun à aussi ce problème ou pourrais m'aider. merci


----------



## chroukin (2 Janvier 2006)

darkniko a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, quand j'ouvre aMSN j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre pour mettre à jour des plugins, on me dit de chocher la case de ceux que je veux installer et c'est tout je ne peux rien faire d'autre, il n'y à aucun bouton pour valider. Est ce que quelqun à aussi ce problème ou pourrais m'aider. merci


Oui, j'ai exactement ce problème :hein:

Maintenant je ferme directement la fenêtre, sans mettre à jour.


----------



## darkniko (2 Janvier 2006)

ok merci


----------



## waterman (2 Janvier 2006)

bonjour a tous 
comment faire pour ouvrir des ports?merci de vos reponses.


----------



## chroukin (2 Janvier 2006)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> comment faire pour ouvrir des ports?merci de vos reponses.


Si mes souvenirs sont bons (mon PB est au SAV), tu vas dans les options "partage" des préférences de mac OSX et là tu peux autoriser l'ouverture de ports spécifiques. Mais si tu n'as pas de pare-feu, il faut aller dans la page de configuration de ton routeur (si tu as un routeur )


----------



## waterman (2 Janvier 2006)

je suis dans coupe feu mais il ny a auccun numero a mettre


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Si mes souvenirs sont bons (mon PB est au SAV), tu vas dans les options "partage" des préférences de mac OSX et là tu peux autoriser l'ouverture de ports spécifiques. Mais si tu n'as pas de pare-feu, il faut aller dans la page de configuration de ton routeur (si tu as un routeur )



Et quel sont les ports a ouvrir?


----------



## Apca (2 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Et quel sont les ports a ouvrir?


C'est inscrit là bas.

Je cite : "J'ai souvent de la misère à établir une connexion par webcam avec d'autres contacts
Assurez vous de "maper" les ports 6891 à 6899 sur votre routeur, vers votre ordinateur. Assurez vous aussi que votre pare-feu(firewall) ne bloque pas ces ports."


----------



## waterman (2 Janvier 2006)

comment mapper ses ports car ils ne sont pas ouvert pour moi j ai verifier du moins je crois


----------



## Apca (2 Janvier 2006)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> comment mapper ses ports car ils ne sont pas ouvert pour moi j ai verifier du moins je crois



Tu possède un routeur (si oui lequel ? ) 
Ou tu veux savoir comment ouvrir les ports de ton mac ?


----------



## waterman (2 Janvier 2006)

je suis en wifi chez wanadoo et j ai un routeur


----------



## chroukin (3 Janvier 2006)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> je suis en wifi chez wanadoo et j ai un routeur


Dans ce cas tu as une page de configuration de ton routeur (dans le dossier Wanadoo sûrement mais je ne l'ai fait que sous Windows) où tu peux autoriser des ports.


----------



## waterman (3 Janvier 2006)

oui  je sais j y suis deja aler mais apres je ne sais pas comment on fait


----------



## chroukin (3 Janvier 2006)

Ben d'après mes souvenirs tu rentres ton login et mot de passe et tu regardes les options 

Tu l'as configuré toi-même le routeur ?


----------



## polosven (4 Janvier 2006)

j'ai aussi la fenêtre de mise à jour de plugins qui s'affiche sans bouton de validation...
c'est ennuyeux :mouais: 
j'espère qu'il finira par revenir, ce c**!!!


----------



## gratteur-fou (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai trouvé aussi ce petit bug:

Après avoir ajouté un statut personnel puis après avoir quitté amsn, je ne retrouve plus mon statut personnel préalablement enregistré lorsque j'ouvre à nouveau l'application

Bizarre non ?


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé aussi ce petit bug:
> 
> Après avoir ajouté un statut personnel puis après avoir quitté amsn, je ne retrouve plus mon statut personnel préalablement enregistré lorsque j'ouvre à nouveau l'application
> 
> Bizarre non ?


Oui, car chez moi il n'y a aucun souci


----------



## polosven (7 Janvier 2006)

ayé, je peux valider mes mises à jour...
et y'en a tous les jours en plus


----------



## Apca (7 Janvier 2006)

polosven a dit:
			
		

> ayé, je peux valider mes mises à jour...
> et y'en a tous les jours en plus



C'est vrai ca. Il y en a souvent. Mais je trouve ca bien que les mises à jours suivent.


----------



## Muti (8 Janvier 2006)

je vous vois parler d'amsn.95 personnellement je n'ai que la version amsn5 que j'ai téléchargé gratuitement sur le net et qui est très basique comparé à la version 7 des pc .j'aimerais savoir si amsn95 est aussi performant point de vu emoticons et si c'est compatible avec la version 7 des pc.de plus je ne sais pas comment me débarasser de ma version 5 et où aller pour télécharger amsn95 je n'ai rien trouvé ds google à ce sujet merci de me répondre


                        ET JE VOUS PRÉSENTE TOUS MES VOEUX POUR 2006 


ps ;(j'ai suivit un lien qui avait été mis sur le forum pour accéder a amsn95 mais tout était en anglais et je n'ai rien compris!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Apca (8 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à toi 

Tu peux trouver le tous dernier Amsn ICI (Lien direct de téléchargement)


----------



## Muti (8 Janvier 2006)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toi
> 
> Tu peux trouver le tous dernier Amsn ICI (Lien direct de téléchargement)



désolée je n'ai rien trouvé ds ce site ayant trait à amsn ne te serais tu pas un peu trompé ? mais c'est gentil quand même


----------



## Muti (8 Janvier 2006)

excuse moi c'est bon mais en anglais je suis nulle


----------



## gratteur-fou (8 Janvier 2006)

salut 

tu dois juste cliquer sur un des *Download
*Essayes ce lien, en cliquant ici


----------



## polosven (22 Janvier 2006)

rebonjour à tous

depuis qqs jours, aMSN rame, et ça ne le faisait pas jusqu'alors..
je l'ai réinstallé, j'ai viré un peu tout pour qu'il soit au plus proche de l'originel, et ça continue...
c'est relou :hein: 

ça vous le fait, chez vous???

ps: G4 Titanium, OS 10.3.9, 584Mo de Ram et après je sais pas trop ce que je peux vous donner comme indications...


----------



## jfh (22 Janvier 2006)

moi c'est pareil gros ralentissement depuis un bon moment. (quelques semaine)
il se passe souvent un bon moment, et donc plusieurs messages d'autres avant qu'ils n'apparaissent chez moi. on dirait que ça se fige et qu'un d'un coup tout reprend pour se refiger un peu après, c'est franchement pas pratique.
j'ai même désactivé émoticon et tout les petits trucs du genre comme conseiller quand ça rame mais ça ne change rien pour moi.

bizarrement ça le fait aussi avec d'autres prog qui prennent en charge msn. comme mercury et autres

G4/733 : 10.3.9, 768 ram


----------



## darkniko (25 Janvier 2006)

pareil pour moi au bout d'un moment la fenêtre se bloque et je ne reçois plus les messages.  à part fermer la fenêtre et en ouvrir une autre pas moyen que sa change?


----------



## Aerochris (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour a tous, ca y est j'ai une webcam compatible OS X 10.4 , et evidemment elle ne marche pas sur aMSN parceque je n'est pas ouvert les ports ( j'ai une livebox) comment fait on Apca?? Merci

Chistopher


----------



## Apca (25 Janvier 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous, ca y est j'ai une webcam compatible OS X 10.4 , et evidemment elle ne marche pas sur aMSN parceque je n'est pas ouvert les ports ( j'ai une livebox) comment fait on Apca?? Merci
> 
> Chistopher



Euh....  La livebox c'est une modem Adsl je suppose. Désolé, je suis belge. Donc c'est pas très courant :bebe: 
Donc déjà, si ton pare-feu Osx est activé il faut déjà aller ouvrir les ports à ce niveau là. (Preference sytème/partage/coupe-feu)

Les ports à ouvrir sont les ports 6891 à 6899.


----------



## Aerochris (26 Janvier 2006)

D'accors, j'etais juste a coter et je n'est rien vu :s j'ai rentrer les ports dans TCP, et seulement là, c'est bon? je les est noté 6891,6892,.... etc, pas un par un, c'est bien comme ca? parcequ'il me amrque toujours pareil.

Christopher


----------



## Apca (26 Janvier 2006)

Déjà de un : 

Est ce que ton coupe-feu intégré à Osx est activé ? :mouais: 

(Préférence Système/Partage)


----------



## Aerochris (26 Janvier 2006)

oui, il l'est


----------



## Aerochris (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est bon ca marche nikel, merci Apca!!!!


----------



## Craquounette (6 Février 2006)

Hello,

je remonte ce post : j'ai un souci avec aMSN et ma webcam... Tout marchait bien jusqu'à il y a 2-3 jours. Quand je veux ouvrir une session avec webcam j'ai un message qui apparaît : 

*apple error code -9405*

... Je dois faire quoi ?  

Je désinstalle aMSN et le remet ? Si oui je fais comment pour être sûre d'avoir TOUT enlever ? 

Désolée mais j'y connais pas grand chose en info...


----------



## ikiki (6 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> je remonte ce post : j'ai un souci avec aMSN et ma webcam... Tout marchait bien jusqu'à il y a 2-3 jours. Quand je veux ouvrir une session avec webcam j'ai un message qui apparaît :
> *apple error code -9405*
> ...




Ce code d'erreur indique que ta Webcam est utilisée par une autre appli, ou qu'elle est peut être mal branchée...
Des infos ICI
Tu vérifies tout ça et tu redémarre 

Ensuite si tu veux TOUT désinstaller, utilise spotlight.


----------



## chroukin (6 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Ce code d'erreur indique que ta Webcam est utilisée par une autre appli, ou qu'elle est peut être mal branchée...
> Des infos ICI
> Tu vérifies tout ça et tu redémarre
> 
> Ensuite si tu veux TOUT désinstaller, utilise spotlight.


Exactement. Plusieurs posts en parlent mais c'est bien que l'info soit ici


----------



## Craquounette (6 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Ce code d'erreur indique que ta Webcam est utilisée par une autre appli, ou qu'elle est peut être mal branchée...
> Des infos ICI
> Tu vérifies tout ça et tu redémarre
> 
> Ensuite si tu veux TOUT désinstaller, utilise spotlight.



OK Merci bien 

J'ai compris où était le blème!  

Je vais voir si ça marche et si jamais je sais où vous trouvez  

'rci ikiki


----------



## polosven (14 Février 2006)

juste pour dire que depuis que aMSN 0,95 m'ennuie (rame+++) je suis revenu à Adium... 
bien fait!!!


----------



## kertruc (15 Février 2006)

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui a une neufBox en mode routeur a déjà réussi à faire marcher la video conférence ??
Moi ça me dit tjs que je suis derrière un pare-feu ou un routeur... j'ai pourtant désactivé le pare-feu OSX et ouvert la plage de ports TCP et UDP comme prescrit dans la FAQ...
Mais rien n'y fait...


----------



## hemelune (16 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

J' ai, je pense le même problème de configuration du firewall, mais ma config est différente :

Ibook G4 qui gère la connection avec le modem 56k integrée ( pas d adsl disponble avant novembre 2006)
Connection partagé via airport .
Donc mon imac intel se connecte à internet via airport...via la connexion de l'ibook .

Peut on dire que l'ibook fait office de routeur  ???
Comment configurer les ports ?

En gros que dois je faire pour faire tourner mon isight avec amsn .

car bien sur message d'erreur ( you r firewalled or behind a routeur ...)
Merci


----------



## chroukin (16 Février 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J' ai, je pense le même problème de configuration du firewall, mais ma config est différente :
> 
> ...


Ouvre juste les ports cités plus haut sur ton iBook 

C'est lui qui gère la connexion donc si tu lui demandes d'ouvrir les ports ça devrait fonctionner sans souci. En revanche avec ta connexion ça risque de saccader 

Vive novembre


----------



## ange-diabolik (19 Février 2006)

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur macgeneration!!
J'ai un soucie avec les avatars : 
Mes contacts peuvent voir le mien mais moi je ne vois ni leur avatar ni meme les émoticones!
J'ai vérifieé si j'ai bien sélectionné les bonne cases dans mes préférences mais rien ne change je ne vois toujours aucun avatar ni émoticone...

Pourriez-vous me dire d'ou peux provenir ce soucie?
Merci d'avance...


----------



## chroukin (20 Février 2006)

ange-diabolik a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur macgeneration!!
> J'ai un soucie avec les avatars :
> Mes contacts peuvent voir le mien mais moi je ne vois ni leur avatar ni meme les émoticones!
> J'ai vérifieé si j'ai bien sélectionné les bonne cases dans mes préférences mais rien ne change je ne vois toujours aucun avatar ni émoticone...
> ...


Salut,

Quelle est ta version d'aMSN ?


----------



## *Myster* (28 Mars 2006)

Hello ! Je trouve aMSN très bien mais, comme beaucoup j'ai un problème avec la webcam...
J'ai la neuf box et je suis en mode "mono poste" soit aucune utilité de diriger les ports sur ma machine...
Mais aMSN me dit que je suis derrière un pare feu ou routeur ! Le pare feu os X est désactivé ce qui me laisse perplexe...

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## chroukin (28 Mars 2006)

*Myster* a dit:
			
		

> Hello ! Je trouve aMSN très bien mais, comme beaucoup j'ai un problème avec la webcam...
> J'ai la neuf box et je suis en mode "mono poste" soit aucune utilité de diriger les ports sur ma machine...
> Mais aMSN me dit que je suis derrière un pare feu ou routeur ! Le pare feu os X est désactivé ce qui me laisse perplexe...
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une solution ? Merci d'avance.


Libère les ports nécessaires à aMSN 

Tu dois avoir un logiciel de configuration de ta box ou une page internet pour la configurer


----------



## merkura (9 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai téléchargé aMSN et il n'a jamais fonctionné. Quand j'essaye de lancer l'application, j'ai un message d'erreur m'expliquant que mon fichier de configuration est corrompu et qu'il faut que j'en crée un autre. 

Et je ne sais absolument pas ce que cela signifie... :rateau:


----------

